# Big Bang Theory costars get pay raise



## dpeters11

The actresses that play Amy and Bernadette negotiated new contracts that raise their pay from $20-$30,000 an episode to the neighborhood of $60,000, with salaries increasing until the end of the contract at $100,000 an episode. Of course to most of us this is crazy money, but Kaley Cuoco, Jim Parsons and Johnny Galeki make $325,000 an episode and likely will get big raises next year.

I see them as more of an ensemble cast, that's quite a difference.

http://marquee.blogs.cnn.com/2013/09/19/big-bang-theory-cast-angle-for-raises/?hpt=hp_t3


----------



## James Long

The key actors/actresses get paid more. While people can have their favorite supporting actors/actresses, both "Amy" and "Bernie" could be dropped for an episode ... or earn their pay in a cameo ... without being missed. They are brought in as needed. Can you imagine an episode without Sheldon, Penny or Leonard? They are the core characters.

Both are becoming more connected to the series and harder to lose ... so the higher pay is appropriate.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Yeah... to go Star Trek on you (and make Sheldon proud)... we all like Sulu and Uhura and Scotty and Checkov and all... but the opening credits are pretty clear that the show starred Shatner, Nimoy, and Kelly... so those guys (Shatner and Nimoy in particular) would have gotten the big bucks if people in those days were paid like today.


----------



## James Long

Per IMDB: (Although I'm surprised that the top five are nearly equal ... Have Howard and Raj been involved in every episode or just credited for every episode? Count apparently includes episodes not yet aired.)

Johnny Galecki as Leonard Hofstadter (139 episodes, 2007-2013)
Jim Parsons as Sheldon Cooper (139 episodes, 2007-2013)

Simon Helberg as Howard Wolowitz (138 episodes, 2007-2013)
Kunal Nayyar as Raj Koothrappali (138 episodes, 2007-2013)
Kaley Cuoco as Penny (138 episodes, 2007-2013)

Melissa Rauch as Bernadette Rostenkowski (68 episodes, 2009-2013)
Mayim Bialik as Amy Farrah Fowler (63 episodes, 2010-2013)

Carol Ann Susi as Mrs. Wolowitz (31 episodes, 2007-2013)
Kevin Sussman as Stuart / ... (25 episodes, 2009-2013)
Aarti Mann as Priya Koothrappali / ... (12 episodes, 2010-2011)
John Ross Bowie as Barry Kripke (10 episodes, 2009-2013)
Brian George as Dr. Koothrappali / ... (9 episodes, 2007-2012)
Alice Amter as Mrs. Koothrappali (9 episodes, 2007-2012)
Ian Scott Rudolph as Captain Sweatpants (9 episodes, 2009-2013)
Sara Gilbert as Leslie Winkle (8 episodes, 2007-2010)
Wil Wheaton as Wil Wheaton (6 episodes, 2009-2012)
Kate Micucci as Lucy (6 episodes, 2013)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0898266/fullcredits?ref_=tt_cl_sm#cast


----------



## Doug Brott

I see Wesley Crusher.


----------



## renbutler

Rauch and Bialik were brought in as guest stars, but IMO both of them have become integral parts of the show. Particularly Amy. She really gave the show a needed shot in the arm.

Like many shows, the initial vision evolved after the chemistry between actors and characters developed organically. What I mean is that the Leonard/Penny relationship was intended to be the primary plot of the series, but Sheldon became such an iconic character that there was a slew of Penny/Sheldon episodes (non-romantic, of course) starting with season 2. Leonard became a bit of an afterthought for a while, until Sheldon moved from Penny to Amy as his primary character focus.


----------



## mrro82

Pay em whatever! As long as bbt stays on. 

Sent from my SGH-I337 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## yosoyellobo

mrro82 said:


> Pay em whatever! As long as bbt stays on. Sent from my SGH-I337 using DBSTalk mobile app


I am with you on this.


----------



## SayWhat?

mrro82 said:


> Pay em whatever! As long as bbt stays on.


Can't say as I've ever watched a first run episode, but when greed steps in, it's time to stop watching and knock the ratings down.

I watch a few reruns on TBS when nothing else is on. I could easily do without the pompous blowhard Cooper.


----------



## trh

Remember the salary negotiations for "Friends"? From Wikipedia



> In their original contracts for the first season, cast members were paid $22,500 per episode. The cast members received different salaries in the second season, beginning from the $20,000 range to $40,000 per episode. Before their salary negotiations for the third season, the cast decided to enter collective negotiations, despite Warner Bros.' preference for individual deals. The actors were given the salary of the least-paid cast member, meaning Aniston and Schwimmer had their salaries reduced. The stars were paid $75,000 per episode in season three, $85,000 in season four, $100,000 in season five, $125,000 in season six, $750,000 in seasons seven and eight, and $1 million in seasons nine and ten.


----------



## dpeters11

SayWhat? said:


> Can't say as I've ever watched a first run episode, but when greed steps in, it's time to stop watching and knock the ratings down.
> 
> I watch a few reruns on TBS when nothing else is on. I could easily do without the pompous blowhard Cooper.


I see it as that the show is making tons of money for the companies, the actors deserve a large chunk. Certainly the writers do as well, though many are also listed as producers and several work on multiple shows. If bad actors have great lines, the show doesn't last. It goes both ways.

I believe TBS paid around $1.5 million an episode in their syndication deal. It's making a ton of cash.


----------



## James Long

The cast is likely getting residuals for syndication runs. The payment per episode performed is only the beginning of what they get paid.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Yeah... but for a show like this where some of the actors were known BUT none were super-stars... they likely got paid a LOT less in the beginning... and once a show becomes a hit and goes for 5+ seasons with no signs of stopping... the network has banked a lot of profits that they haven't paid to the actors.

Personally, I'm fine with actors asking and getting more in later seasons of a hit show. They earned it by working just as much on the early seasons when nobody knew if they had a hit or not.


----------



## James Long

I don't have any problem with people getting paid for their work. My comment about residuals was only a reminder that the pay doesn't stop when the acting is done. It may not be a lot of money for each airing on TBS or local station syndication ... but actors usually get a piece of the pie.

When I first read this report my first reaction was "is that all that they are getting"? I thought they were paid better than that.


----------



## SayWhat?

That's why I say, time to stop watching and let the ratings drop. Both for new shows and reruns.

I did the same thing with "Friends" and "Two and Half Men".


----------



## RunnerFL

SayWhat? said:


> Can't say as I've ever watched a first run episode, but when greed steps in, it's time to stop watching and knock the ratings down.
> 
> I watch a few reruns on TBS when nothing else is on. I could easily do without the pompous blowhard Cooper.


This isn't greed at all. This is just asking to be paid fairly.

The "pompus blowhard Cooper" is what makes the show.


----------



## RunnerFL

SayWhat? said:


> That's why I say, time to stop watching and let the ratings drop. Both for new shows and reruns.
> 
> I did the same thing with "Friends" and "Two and Half Men".


Ok, well you stop while I continue to enjoy the show.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

This begs two obvious questions:

1. Why would anyone stop watching a show they like just to help reduce the ratings?
2. IF #1 doesn't apply because you don't like the show, then why would any of this matter?

In all walks of life people do work... people get paid... people ask for more money sometimes. IF you've been working and want more money, ask for it. I honestly don't even know why any of this ever is a problem for anyone. IF a company produces a show and makes money on it... and the actors, writers, etc. after a while want more money... why can't they ask for it? Why can't they get it if the money is there to be paid?

All I really care about is if I like the show... if I do, then I watch... if I don't, then I don't watch. I'm not affected by how much anyone on the show is paid.


----------



## dpeters11

It's kind of like those that say to boycott gas. Not quite the same as generally you're just delaying the purchase unless you go all in and go total electric, but if it's a very popular show, it will take a lot for it to make even a small dent in the ratings.


----------



## trh

SayWhat? said:


> I could easily do without the pompous blowhard Cooper.


You mean the three-time Emmy winning Outstanding Lead Actor In A Comedy Series Jim Parsons?


----------



## djlong

He's SUPPOSED to be pompous and a blowhard 

One of the reasons I love this show is I've known all those character types at one point or another in my life..


----------

